# 3. esti d gashka



## mikasa_90

Hello everybody.
What mean this sentence?

3. esti d gashka


----------



## Trisia

Hi.

Eşti de gaşcă -- You're fun to hang out with (or something like that. I expect other forum members will have their own interpretation)


----------



## mikasa_90

_My friend told me that it means ''You are cool''

I'm connfused
_


----------



## Trisia

It means that. It also means you're fun to hang out with, you're cool to be around, you're a really sociable person, you're fun, hip, etc.

I can't tell you for sure which one it is, because I've heard it meaning all of this and more. It's a slang word. _Gaşcă _means posse, hence the "sociable, fun to be with" meaning. But it's becoming a synonym for cool, yes.


----------



## mikasa_90

Thanks for your help


----------



## Trisia

Glad to be of help. 

As I said, I'm sure fellow members might have their own take on this.


----------



## Anaminana

I would surely go for "you're cool" even though the other interpretations are ok, I think cool would be a nice translation


----------

